# Surgery Coding



## tchector1 (Oct 10, 2012)

How much would you charge just for coding for 4 peds surgeons?


----------



## lindalaghab (Oct 16, 2012)

*Linda Laghab CPC, CCS-P*

$2.00 per page. I have experience in pediatric physician codind at UCLA children's Hospital in 2001 to 2002.


----------



## charissesimone (Oct 16, 2012)

tchector1 said:


> How much would you charge just for coding for 4 peds surgeons?



Can you be specific with more information in regards to your question?

Are you coding for these four pediatric physicians and you are setting a salary to charge them? Such as how your service rates are like : $24/ hr to code charts for the surgeons?


----------

